# bringing a pet dog in



## surrey99 (Feb 22, 2013)

I am planning to bring my Chihuahua dog into Dubai. She has been micro chipped and is vaccinated up to date. Are there any rules against bringing a dog into Dubai?


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey there

We're looking to bring our cat over soon so I've been on to a couple of companies for quotes and to find out what we need. I've not been able to get a comprehensive answer for the whole process (both ways - we want to make sure she can get back in to the UK when we go home!) but bits from everyone. I need to go through all the emails to pull it together so will be doing that after the weekend, but from scanning through some of the requirements are;

Rabies Vaccinations - at least 21 days prior to export or within a year 
Microchip Identification 
Veterinary Health Certificate DEFRA Export Certificate (from UK)

An import permit from the UAE - check out www.petimport.moew.gov.ae

For returning to the UK, AHVLA's email says that "Dogs only must be treated, by a vet, against tapeworms (Echinococcus multilocularis) no less than 24hrs and no more than 120hrs before expected arrival in UK, the details of which must be recorded on the 3rd country certificate or passport, by the vet".

The companies I emailed for quotes were Pet Air UK | A bespoke pet travel service owned and run by vets, flypets.co.uk and airpets.com. They all replied promptly and with useful information but I have not got back to any of them yet and am not in a position to recommend (or suggest avoiding!) any of them, so please don't take my recommendation for any of them yet!

I also emailed [email protected] who gave me some info but told me to email [email protected] for advice on bring her back to the UK.


----------



## surrey99 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for that info. I also heard about the Doghouse Dubai ( from another posting on this site) . At least I know where to start now, thanks for taking time to post reply


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi

We are bringing out dog and two cats over next wee k ti Abu Dhabi nit Dubai but same process.

We have found petair UK to be great so far and they know tge vets here which is makubg communucation with tge Britidh Vet asyrgety easier and I don't need ti get involved. 

GG


----------



## CanuckFam (May 7, 2013)

I recommend you contact Move One Pet Transportation. They are excellent!


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

GumbaGumba said:


> Hi
> 
> We are bringing out dog and two cats over next wee k ti Abu Dhabi nit Dubai but same process.
> 
> ...


Keep us updated on this! They're one of the three Im looking to use so it would be good to have feedback on them once the process has ended. I presume you're shipping them from the UK as well?

Have they done all the leg work on getting the UK export cert, UAE import cert and making sure they can get back into the UK at some time in the future? Flypets and Airpets don't seem to do the UAE import permit and that concerns me with them - I'd rather have someone who knows the process do it all!


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Emanef said:


> Keep us updated on this! They're one of the three Im looking to use so it would be good to have feedback on them once the process has ended. I presume you're shipping them from the UK as well?
> 
> Have they done all the leg work on getting the UK export cert, UAE import cert and making sure they can get back into the UK at some time in the future? Flypets and Airpets don't seem to do the UAE import permit and that concerns me with them - I'd rather have someone who knows the process do it all!


Hi

They are arrivibg tonight, well two of our 3 are because one of our cats has bern taken ill and sadly is dying. :-( PetAir have bern very good with thus sad situation which happened the day before they were due to pick them up. I got the British Vet Surgery in Abu Dhabi to do the import certificate s. They are very good and know PetAir very well. I'm sure PetAir quoted me for everything. 

They have bern kind to our pets.

BritVet Surgery is also picking up the pets at the airport for me and bringing them to where I live.

Will let you know later or tomorrow how the end went.

GG


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Pet Air can do the whole lot. they'll tailor their service to what you want them to do. I was very pleased with them when we moved our 2 furballs here.


----------



## Dazed + Confused (Apr 21, 2013)

The main problem with bring cats and dogs here is the amount of unscrupulous restaurants here.

You may end up grieving about a lost pooch while eating sweet and sour Labrador.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

GumbaGumba said:


> Hi
> 
> They are arrivibg tonight, well two of our 3 are because one of our cats has bern taken ill and sadly is dying. :-( PetAir have bern very good with thus sad situation which happened the day before they were due to pick them up. I got the British Vet Surgery in Abu Dhabi to do the import certificate s. They are very good and know PetAir very well. I'm sure PetAir quoted me for everything.
> 
> ...


Aw, that's really sad to hear, poor little thing, and I know how hard it is to lose a pet.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Dazed + Confused said:


> The main problem with bring cats and dogs here is the amount of unscrupulous restaurants here.
> 
> You may end up grieving about a lost pooch while eating sweet and sour Labrador.


Well, you do frequent International City


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

GumbaGumba said:


> Hi
> 
> They are arrivibg tonight, well two of our 3 are because one of our cats has bern taken ill and sadly is dying. :-( PetAir have bern very good with thus sad situation which happened the day before they were due to pick them up. I got the British Vet Surgery in Abu Dhabi to do the import certificate s. They are very good and know PetAir very well. I'm sure PetAir quoted me for everything.
> 
> ...


Really sorry to hear that but the boy and I are very much looking forward to meeting your boy on 31st - oh and you of course 😃


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

Emanef said:


> Aw, that's really sad to hear, poor little thing, and I know how hard it is to lose a pet.


Thank you. He has been allowed home so lives another day but he has been given a few days to a week to live. :-( So very sad, especially when I am so far away. At least my husband is with him and will make him comfortable over the next few days.


The pets arrived safe and well. PetAir was great and so was the British Vet Surgery in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Really sorry to hear that but the boy and I are very much looking forward to meeting your boy on 31st - oh and you of course 😃


Thank you we are looking forward to meeting you too, it'll also be my birthday weekend (was born on 27th May). Such sad times to spend before that though. Next week is going to be very tough.

GG


----------

